# Engagement Photos



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

My cousin who is also our wedding photographer did our engagement photos on Sunday. Julio picked the locations and I love how they turned out 

I apologize I really couldnt pic just a few


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful couple...beautiful photos! :hug: Your cousin is very talented too...really wonderful job!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Kylee

I saved these off FB and the upload process here makes them look grainy but its ok.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

They're perfect, Stacey!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh I bet the originals look amazing!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Stacey, I am so excited to see these. They are wonderful pictures of you both. I am so happy for you. Thank you for posting these.


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

Nice pictures! 

Congrats on upcoming wedding


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

They are beautiful! You guys look so beautiful together


----------



## Goat Mom (May 1, 2012)

Beautiful! I love the pictures!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Great Pictures Stacey, congrats on your upcoming wedding.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you. I love my man! He is so good to me!!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Beautiful pictures! Warmest wishes for your wedding day.


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Beautiful pictures and beautiful couple. Grats on the up coming wedding.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you all!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I saw them on facebook, and they are so beautiful. 

I think it is so neat yet expensive "unless you have someone to do them" can get pretty expensive. Everyone does them now. I guess I will have one more expense to look forward to when my daughter gets engaged.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Beautiful people, beautiful photos. Do you have a date set?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, just Wow, so amazing and beautiful Stacey. :hug::dance:You two, look so in love. :thumbup:


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

Awesome pictures! I love the one of you 2 smiling at each other 
Congrats again, very exciting stuff!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

lissablack said:


> Beautiful people, beautiful photos. Do you have a date set?


 It is next month. Like I believe I saw her say either yesterday or today. 30 days left


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

lissablack said:


> Beautiful people, beautiful photos. Do you have a date set?


Yes Jan its October 13, 2012!!!! 28 days. We are getting him moved into our apartment this weekend. Its so unreal and also exciting at the same time.

Yes Lori the cost of weddings is crazy! but we are keeping it under 3500 if at all possible. So blessed for people like my cousin Liz with the photography who are doing things for us as wedding gifts


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Congrats, they are beautiful!


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

OMG .... you guys are soooo in love. Just the way it should be ha? 
congrats


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Congratulations then, glad it is soon. It sounds like you are being practical, which is a great thing. I hope for a long and happy life together for you!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

StaceyRoop said:


> Yes Lori the cost of weddings is crazy! but we are keeping it under 3500 if at all possible. So blessed for people like my cousin Liz with the photography who are doing things for us as wedding gifts


Good for you. When my husband and I got married, we kept it under 5k. Couldn't see spending all that money when we would rather put it into our home.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Beautiful photos Stacey! Congrats!
Wow Oct 13th is just around the corner! What are you planning to do for your wedding? Are you going anywhere afterwards? I agree, expensive, expensive, expensive. But you can be so very creative too and when you make things yourself it can be so much cheaper and meaningful, so I am sure everyone helping out is very wonderful and IMO that's what it's about, when family and friends come together in special times like this


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Really really nice!! CongratsStacey & Julio! Oct is a good month for weddings.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

See, I've really not been paying attention! Congrats Stacey, he looks like a keeper!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

We have been blessed by my parents with a cruise to Bermuda for our honeymoon. 

The wedding will be at my old church (parents church) because our church is under construction. My brother who is a pastor will be marrying us which is very special. There will be a mini reception for all guests following the ceremony. And then a reception for close family and friends at my parents house. I always dreamed I would have my reception in their backyard. It's beautiful and I love my home. I'm such a home person. It will be a BBQ picnic style. I'm real excited about it.


----------



## HarleyBear (Aug 31, 2012)

Oh Congrats! How exciting for both you! You look beautiful in your engagement pictures. Remember to relax and have fun!


----------



## eireann (Sep 18, 2012)

Go maith!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Aww! You guys make a cute couple! The pictures are beautiful!


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

Both they and you are gorgeous. And you are a lovely couple! 
Congratulations!
M.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

As I've told you before when I first saw the pics... you are glowing with happiness...and I can see the love that Julio has for you in his eyes ...Wishing you both many years of love and happiness :hug:

I've been with my hubby for almost 19 years, we've been married for 14 and I still feel the same way for him as I did so many years ago, I wish the same for you.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Great pics and congratulations to you both


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Congratulations to you both! Wishing you a lifetime of love and happiness together!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Congrats, and lovely photos.


----------

